# Question: Shock Trooper Feat + Leap Attack Feat



## SBMC (Aug 30, 2005)

Question: Shock Trooper Feat + Leap Attack Feat

Would you allow a character to combine the Heedless Charge Maneuver from the _Shock Trooper Feat _ from the Complete Warrior with the _Leap Attack Feat _ from Complete Adventurer?


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 30, 2005)

Uh, I seem to be having trouble locating said feats in said books.

Is it possible you got feat names / book names / both wrong?


And then, if they are there somewhere, I wonder if it's really House Rules at all - maybe just Rules?


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 30, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Uh, I seem to be having trouble locating said feats in said books.
> 
> Is it possible you got feat names / book names / both wrong?
> 
> ...




Shock Trooper is a tactical feat in Complete Warrior, and I'm pretty certain Leap Attack is a feat in Complete Adventurer.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 30, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Shock Trooper is a tactical feat in Complete Warrior, and I'm pretty certain Leap Attack is a feat in Complete Adventurer.



It is? They are?  My bad. Just goes to show: Don't post after only quickly scanning a book.

I simply missed Leap Attack, and I forgot about Tactical Feats . No players (or NPCs) IMCs have taken any of these yet, or Leap Attack either, so I'll console myself that way.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 30, 2005)

SBMC said:
			
		

> Question: Shock Trooper Feat + Leap Attack Feat
> 
> Would you allow a character to combine the Heedless Charge Maneuver from the _Shock Trooper Feat _ from the Complete Warrior with the _Leap Attack Feat _ from Complete Adventurer?




Already did. One of my players has a barbarian with a +32 to jump. He's invested heavily in this skill, he's invested precious feats to get shock-trooper and leap attack, so I don't see a problem with him using. Also, remember his AC sucks, so the enemies should be power attacking as well.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 31, 2005)

I see no problem with this as long as you fulfill the prerequisites for both feats.  I.E. you actually do charge and you do jump at the end and land in a square that threatens an enemy.

We already allow players to use more than one feat on an attack roll.  How many times do you let a fighter use Power Attack and Weapon Focus at the same time?  [As often as they want to use Power Attack, most likely!]

How often do you let someone cast a silent, still spell, assuming they have the spell levels and appropriate feats to give?

See, we allow people to use multiple feats all the time ... as long as they meat the conditions given by the feats.  So I say go for it.


----------



## dvvega (Aug 31, 2005)

Of course they can be combined.

Think of it this way .... he's a shock trooper, sent in to demoralise and perhaps kill the opponent before they can react. He then retreats behind his comrades and then goes again for that guy in the back. 

He doesn't care about being careful, he just charges headlong into the fray.

Now during his career (if he survives that long) he figures out that he can leap over obstacles and become even more dangerous. Leaping over that low wall they're shooting from.

He still doesn't care about being careful, he just charges straight at that wall. The only difference is that he launches himself over it at the last minute.

The only "weird" thing that I can see is that the jump takes place at the start or during the charge instead of the end, but that's it.

Of course if he is taking all the charging feats (Battle Charger?, Powerful Charge, Greater Powerful Charge ...) you will see what pain is for most monsters.

Without doing calculated munchkin-ing, a warrior can generaet about 42 points minimum damage with a couple of items and a bunch of feats.

D


----------



## domino (Aug 31, 2005)

What do those feats do again?  I've heard it's a popular combo, but forget what they do.


----------



## dvvega (Aug 31, 2005)

Power Attack lets you sacrifice BAB for x2 damage
Leap Attack makes it x3 damage (before erratta) or x2+100% post erratta
Reckless Charge changes the BAB sacrifice to AC penalty
Battle Charger (I think that's the name) is a regional feat that improves the charging bonus
Powerful Charge gives you + to damage based on size
Greater Powerful Charge increases your size category for the determination of bonus damage


There are a couple of others but those are what I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## SBMC (Aug 31, 2005)

domino said:
			
		

> What do those feats do again?  I've heard it's a popular combo, but forget what they do.




Here ya go (quick summary):

Shock Trooper (Tactical Feat): Let you use 3 maneuvers:
1. Directed Bull Rush: When bullrushing (as part of a charge I believe) for every square you move your opponent back you can ALSO move him one square to the left or right (must go backwards first).

2. Domino Bull Rush: When bullrushing you can bullrush one opponent into a square occupied by another and get a free trip attack against both.

3. Heedless Charge _*(the part in question here)*_: Using your power attack feat (a 1 for 1 exchange of BAB to damage (when using a one handed weapon in one hand)) you can transfer the penalty from your BAB to your AC instead

Leap Attack: You must jump when you charge (and make a successful Jump DC check) at least 10 feet and use your power attack feat. You get a bonus on your damage rolls equal to double (triple if using a two handed wapon) whatever the penalty it was you took on your attack rolls that went towards power attack.


*So if you have a BAB of +10* _(using a one handed weapon in one hand)_
Power Attack= up to -10 penalty on attack rolls and a +10 on damage rolls.
Heedless Charge= up to -10 penalty to AC and a +10 on damage rolls.
Heedless Charge and Leap Attack=  up to -10 penalty to AC and a +20 on damage rolls.


----------



## dvvega (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think heedless charge works that way.

I think the AC penalty replaces the BAB penalty from Power Attack.

D


----------



## SBMC (Sep 1, 2005)

dvvega said:
			
		

> I don't think heedless charge works that way.
> 
> I think the AC penalty replaces the BAB penalty from Power Attack.
> 
> D




That is what I said - "net of net" using heedless charge - you end up with an AC penalty and a Damage bonus.


----------



## dvvega (Sep 2, 2005)

No what I meant is that you don't get the damage bonus from Power Attack twice.

Ah now I see my mistake ... I forgot the +100% from Leap Attack in yoru damage calculation.

D


----------



## Egotist (Sep 29, 2005)

Can someone scan all of these feats (so i can prove it to my DM)? it would be much appreciated.


----------



## HoboGod (Jun 23, 2010)

It'd probably just be easier to use the feats index from crystalkeep.com. I don't know many DMs that would find that untrustworthy without saying all digital copies to be untrustworthy.


----------



## Dandu (Jun 23, 2010)

You can also find the feats online at Realmshelp. 

Whatever you do, do not go to 4shared and download a PDF of Complete Warrior.


----------

